# House Issues



## Martini56 (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi and thank you for accepting us. We have a beautiful house in Italy that we wished to 'tweek' and possibly sell on for something smaller, keeping our contacts with many family and friends. There are only 2 of us now.
However we have been told that we would not be able to sell as the ground floor height of the property is only 2.40 and should be 2.75.
There appears to be varying views on this, with one being if the house is located in a village the above rule does not apply.
As with anyone we are keen to get the best price possible and are seeking the actual facts on this issue.
Can anyone offer any help on this very worrying issue?
Many thanks, JM


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I can't see why you couldn't sell it.

The space might not be classed livable. It would be classed storage or something similar.

Of course the buyer could stick a bed in there if they felt like it.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

BTW do you know what the space is currently classed? Cantina?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Martini56 said:


> Hi and thank you for accepting us. We have a beautiful house in Italy that we wished to 'tweek' and possibly sell on for something smaller, keeping our contacts with many family and friends. There are only 2 of us now.
> However we have been told that we would not be able to sell as the ground floor height of the property is only 2.40 and should be 2.75.
> There appears to be varying views on this, with one being if the house is located in a village the above rule does not apply.
> As with anyone we are keen to get the best price possible and are seeking the actual facts on this issue.
> ...


where in italy are you , there are lots of interpretaitions of ground floor hieght a lot depends on your comune you can somtimes call it a taverna our canteena there are lots of wats round things in italy nothing is written in stone , dont take your first no for granted keep trying n


----------



## Martini56 (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi thank you for your replies. It has usually been used as a 2 bedroom ground floor apartment. The house as a whole is very spacious and there is no issue with the 3 bed area upstairs. But the outcome of this could be very painful!!


----------



## Martini56 (Jun 24, 2014)

NickZ said:


> BTW do you know what the space is currently classed? Cantina?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Martini56 said:


> Hi thank you for your replies. It has usually been used as a 2 bedroom ground floor apartment. The house as a whole is very spacious and there is no issue with the 3 bed area upstairs. But the outcome of this could be very painful!!


where in italy are you , nothing is bound to be painful there are ways for every thing it would help if you told us what part of italy you are in


----------



## Martini56 (Jun 24, 2014)

pudd 2 said:


> where in italy are you , nothing is bound to be painful there are ways for every thing it would help if you told us what part of italy you are in


The house is near Guilianova / Pescara Abruzzo region


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Martini56 said:


> The house is near Guilianova / Pescara Abruzzo region


you are nearly my neigber i know lots of people in you area , and as has been pointed out earler you can take beds ect out and call it a canteena and its up to the buyer wherther he moves them back our not 

but iam not advising you as the law in italy can be read by your local comune how they want but please dont dispaire as soon ads you get pm facilitys i will give you contact nos in youir area keep your chin up


----------



## Martini56 (Jun 24, 2014)

pudd 2 said:


> you are nearly my neigber i know lots of people in you area , and as has been pointed out earler you can take beds ect out and call it a canteena and its up to the buyer wherther he moves them back our not
> 
> but iam not advising you as the law in italy can be read by your local comune how they want but please dont dispaire as soon ads you get pm facilitys i will give you contact nos in youir area keep your chin up


Thank you so much. So kind of you. How funny nearly neighbours!!


----------

